

The difference between DuckDuckGo and Google - anthonysgeranio
https://twitter.com/asg/status/352433914125619202/photo/1
@Asg on Twitter to further the discussion.
======
Splendor
So a link to a cosmetics company and a paid ad for backpacks is better?

~~~
anthonysgeranio
Paid ads are the only way they will make revenue and you know that. The
cosmetics company technically should be the first result. The brand is based
around the word.

~~~
Splendor
What "should be" the first result is a very subjective exercise.

------
anthonysgeranio
@asg on twitter to continue the discussion.

~~~
Splendor
Make sure you get your twitter handle out there while you're railing against
SEO. ;)

